# OEM vs. RETAIL



## bnporter (Aug 15, 2009)

Is the OEM Version of an OS system the same as a Retail Version OS? If not, what is the difference?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The only difference is in the licensing terms, OEM allows it to be installed on 1 PC only and is basically tied to the motherboard, if you upgrade a few years down the road you'll need a new license(OS) to go with the upgraded motherboard, the retail version will allow you to install it on any 1 pc at a time but it must be removed from the last pc(MS considers the motherboard the PC).


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

biggest difference? . . cost!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't forget the fancy box! :0)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and . . you do not get Microsoft with OEM software . . not sure if that is a positive or negative!!


----------



## sephy (Aug 11, 2009)

The difference is techsupport.
If you've got an OEM lisence then you/your computer retailer is responsible for tech support, or you'll have to pay vast amounts of money for calling the microsoft support number.

The retail comes with support from microsoft.

Upgrading the MB, CPU og switching harddrives only means you'll have to reactivate windows, which can be done electronically or over the phone (green number).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have a valid point about the tech support however if you have an OEM version and upgrade the motherboard you will be buying a new license before it will be a legal activation and pass WGA. Notice that is upgrade not just for replacing a defective one.


----------



## sephy (Aug 11, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> You have a valid point about the tech support however if you have an OEM version and upgrade the motherboard you will be buying a new license before it will be a legal activation and pass WGA. Notice that is upgrade not just for replacing a defective one.


I change several motherboards on OEM lisences every single day, and I can promise you that reactivating windows and passing the WGA is never a problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer retail versions of Vista with the primary reason being - NO 3rd PARTY GARBAGE APPS PRE-INSTALLED. That means . . .


```
[font=lucida console][SIZE=2][color=#000000] 
NO 3rd party apps pre-installed  = 

NO forced personal firewall = 

Near -0- 0xc00000005 exception codes (memory access violations) = 

1,000s less appcrashes & apphangs =

fewer consumers suffering [COLOR=Blue]BSOD[/COLOR] nightmares

[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
```


`


----------



## sephy (Aug 11, 2009)

If you install from an original OEM disc then you won't get any 3rd party software though, and you'll save that extra money if you don't need the extra support you'll get with the retail version.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

sephy said:


> I change several motherboards on OEM lisences every single day, and I can promise you that reactivating windows and passing the WGA is never a problem.



Replace with an equivalent or upgrade to a new and better chip set?


----------



## sephy (Aug 11, 2009)

Both. Most often upgrade.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not legal according to Microsoft EULA to upgrade the motherboard on an OEM license, you take the chance of it failing WGA down the road.


----------



## mrdap (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello,

Newbie to forum here.

I have always used OEM Windows versions exclusively and I have always received free tech support from Microsoft once I tell them it is a custom build and I am the manufacturer.

Am I missing something here?

Thanks

mrdap the newbie


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Isn't "Microsoft Support" an oxymoron??

It is not unusual at all for Microsoft to say one thing in the EULA, but act differently ( e.g. motherboard replacement"


----------

